# What happened to the Cobia?



## tank1949

I know that the weather really hampered fishing but this season must have been the worst in decades. Perhaps they are late getting here. Or, did Destin "cut them off?"I haven't heared or seen many reports.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

I don't know, but if I was a fish of means, I'd swim clear of the mud too...


----------



## lobsterman

They are past us for the most part. They stayed down more this year instead of rising to the top. Check the inshore wrecks and reefs.


----------



## Justin618

I hope they're gone for good


----------



## cody&ryand

Just my opinion but it was way better then the last few years


----------



## afishanado

Watched the "Fishin Show" on BLAB this morning and they said only 40 Cobia had been caught this year off of PCB Pier as of last week after the flood. Number seems low for sure.


----------



## afishanado

Justin618 said:


> I hope they're gone for good


 Why?


----------



## jesusE65

there sporadic they got one today a gulf shores pier


----------



## Justin618

afishanado said:


> Why?


Bc I'm tired of seeing boats so close to shore and not caring about other boats, kayakers, lines etc that are in their way. 

It's just a cobia. Now, if say it was like bluefin or something people were getting thousands of dollars for I'd understand the mass of people wanting them. But, it's just a cobia


----------



## CatCrusher

Justin618 said:


> Bc I'm tired of seeing boats so close to shore and not caring about other boats, kayakers, lines etc that are in their way.
> 
> It's just a cobia. Now, if say it was like bluefin or something people were getting thousands of dollars for I'd understand the mass of people wanting them. But, it's just a cobia


Aint that the truth. not really that good table fair anyway.


----------



## tank1949

Back in the early 60s I can remember seeing multiple times a dozen or so fishermen hooked up on the Pns pier. Arguments and an occasional fight if a bog one ran up the pier and cut people off. Lines looked like cob-web. Then the cat food industries found an excellent food source and by the late 60, maybe one a day caught in April. We also would throw snatch rigs into schools to catch them (there were that many)


----------



## Wharf Rat

cody&ryand said:


> Just my opinion but it was way better then the last few years


We obviously had different experiences over the last few years. Last year seems like we either had a good shot or two or caught a fish on most of our trips out. This year, probably been 7-8 times haven't seen a fish. Many of the people I know that fish a good bit are seeing the same. Guess we just got the bad mojo.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

I've had better luck throwing to them as they follow a hooked fish off of a reef we were on...


----------



## tank1949

Perhaps BP spill finally caught up or water was so damn dirty, even a hundred eyes on two local piers could see that many. In my later years, it seems that I always caught more trolling than riding the beach looking for them. 


I disagree on the taste of the fish. To me they are one of the best eating of all that are available . My 2 cents.


----------



## Fishhead706

Our year was way off, but we are little guys. I spoke with a friend that owns a big tower boat and fishes pretty much every day... his numbers were less than half than previous years. Maybe the harsh winter had the fish straggling instead of bunched up. And there continues to be more pressure on this fish. Similar to mentioned above, fishing as a kid (early 80's) in our 18 Glastron with home made tower, a good day we would see 15-25 fish. One of the first local cobia records was caught from this little boat.


----------



## daylate

I just don't see many fish anymore compared to what we used to see. My father said they used to have to gather up all their pompano rods when they saw a big wad of cobia coming and run for the dunes to keep them from getting on all their baits. They were considered trash fish in those days (50s). I have seen days on Pensacola Pier back in the seventies and early eighties where we would see over 100 cobia. When we got our first boat (19 ft with no tower) we would catch cobia just about every time we went in April. It wasn't uncommon to find a pod of fish and follow them for miles with no other boats around. An average day we would see a dozen or so unmolested fish on the green bar. With the enormous fishing pressure on them today and all the tournaments for them, I don't see their numbers increasing that much in the future. Maybe next year we will see a bump due to the weather interfering with us catching them this year.


----------



## WAHOOU39

Establishing game fish protection and limiting kill tournaments would go a long way to boost numbers of fish..No Sale at least until the stocks rebound........just my .02 cents


----------



## WhyMe

I heard that most of the Cobia went around Destin peir and then went West to Pensacola. Lol
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## AndyS

First fish I caught on my kayak off Navarre was a 32" to 36" cobia ..... in August.


----------



## flounder1156

Too much angling pressure on these highly migratory fish.....On any given weekend during the time of late Mar. thru mid May 100's of boats from Mississippi to Destin target these fish .... along with pier anglers and divers. 
I think the tagging studies .... in the 80's and 90's ,information gained to set bag limits and size limits have helped. 
The numbers of cobia seen and caught will along the gulf coast will remain stable with low numbers..... in other words ...the days of seeing 75-100 cobia are long gone....sure there may be a day here or there ...but the present numbers are indicative of the population .....what other fish swims up too the surface cruising along ..where you can approach a toss lures or bait...... tarpon perhaps ....but they are released....So live with what is being caught now......


----------



## Burnt Drag

We need a 3 per boat instead of a 6 per boat for a few years. I highly doubt anyone got 6 in a day anyway.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88

I think we need to enforce a size limit on them like they have done redfish...considering you can go out and almost always catch a bull red or 3 when targeting them, maybe that would ensure the growth of the population...i mean you have all these restrictions on many other fish whynot add another


----------



## Chapman5011

Justin618 said:


> Bc I'm tired of seeing boats so close to shore and not caring about other boats, kayakers, lines etc that are in their way.
> 
> It's just a cobia. Now, if say it was like bluefin or something people were getting thousands of dollars for I'd understand the mass of people wanting them. But, it's just a cobia


You can't possess bluefin in the gulf.


----------



## fishheadspin

man i wish the government would get involved like they did with the red snapper............


----------



## Justin618

Chapman5011 said:


> You can't possess bluefin in the gulf.


I never said we could. I was comparing a fish worth keeping and going crazy about compared to a cobia.


----------



## daylate

I guess what fish is worth getting excited about depends on the fisherman. I like to cobia fish more than any other type of fishing, including tuna and other offshore fish. They are just a neat fish, it is very visual, and I think they are very good table fare. I only take 2 or 3 for the table each year because that is all I need.


----------



## Realtor

We (Fat Jax) saw 5, and got 4, on the 2 trips we made. They were between 40 and 60 or so lbs.


----------



## hsiF deR

Justin618 said:


> I never said we could. I was comparing a fish worth keeping and going crazy about compared to a cobia.


What makes one worth going crazy about and not the other?


----------



## Justin618

hsiF deR said:


> What makes one worth going crazy about and not the other?


Bc it's just a cobia. That's it. A cobia. Nothing special. 

Guys go nuts for this fish. You could throw a pink sock at one and they would probably eat it. No reason to be running over each other, crowding the sandbars looking for a cobia. Guys aren't taking these back and getting thousands of dollars to feed their fsmilies.

I know it's the game fish for this area, but guys act like they are lined with gold.

But to answer question

Bluefin= big $$
Cobia=nothing


----------



## PurpleNGold

Justin618 said:


> Bc it's just a cobia. That's it. A cobia. Nothing special.
> 
> Guys go nuts for this fish. You could throw a pink sock at one and they would probably eat it. No reason to be running over each other, crowding the sandbars looking for a cobia. Guys aren't taking these back and getting thousands of dollars to feed their fsmilies.
> 
> I know it's the game fish for this area, but guys act like they are lined with gold.
> 
> But to answer question
> 
> Bluefin= big $$
> Cobia=nothing



I always enjoy the "my targeted fish are better than yours" guys! Who gives a shit what these guys are fishing for?!? By looking at your past threads, you're a pretty active sharker, correct? We'll honestly I could care less about catching a damn shark, but what does it matter. To each it's own. I'll take a Cobia over a shark any day of the week! How many Bluefin do you catch while sharking?


----------



## hsiF deR

Justin618 said:


> Bc it's just a cobia. That's it. A cobia. Nothing special.
> 
> Guys go nuts for this fish. You could throw a pink sock at one and they would probably eat it. No reason to be running over each other, crowding the sandbars looking for a cobia. Guys aren't taking these back and getting thousands of dollars to feed their fsmilies.
> 
> I know it's the game fish for this area, but guys act like they are lined with gold.
> 
> But to answer question
> 
> Bluefin= big $$
> Cobia=nothing


I am more confused. A bluefin in the gulf is worth nothing except a great story.
You have a sad view on sport fishing.


----------



## Chapman5011

If you go fishing for cobia, that's what you wanna catch. I like going fishing for amberjack, but always catch big snapper . 
Those big cobia are a blast to catch, and I thinks it's really just about the hunt. You hunt for them, see them then cast to them, with a spinning reel, and then the fight is on. 
Same reason people fish for shark, the long fight. 
It's a good day of fishing if you can catch what you originally went to catch.


----------



## Justin618

hsiF deR said:


> I am more confused. A bluefin in the gulf is worth nothing except a great story.
> You have a sad view on sport fishing.


Did I say anything on the gulf?


----------



## Justin618

PurpleNGold said:


> I always enjoy the "my targeted fish are better than yours" guys! Who gives a shit what these guys are fishing for?!? By looking at your past threads, you're a pretty active sharker, correct? We'll honestly I could care less about catching a damn shark, but what does it matter. To each it's own. I'll take a Cobia over a shark any day of the week! How many Bluefin do you catch while sharking?


Have I said anything about bluefin in the gulf? Wow..all I'm saying is guys go crazy for tuna for the money and the fight, which I understand. I just never understood why guys have to go insane over a cobia.

You guys really can't read can you? It's called comparing

Again, read. Did I ever say my fish is better than anyones? No. Please read before you reply.


----------



## hsiF deR

Justin618 said:


> Did I say anything on the gulf?


We are talking about Cobia fishing in the panhandle, aren't we? That would mean the gulf. Might as well said something about Giant trevally fishing. But I guess that is just a oversized jack cravelle that isn't worth .........


----------



## PurpleNGold

So we're comparing catching Bluefin in say the "Atlantic" to catching Cobia on the Gulf Coast???? 

Now I get it!!!!


----------



## Justin618

hsiF deR said:


> We are talking about Cobia fishing in the panhandle, aren't we? That would mean the gulf. Might as well said something about Giant trevally fishing. But I guess that is just a oversized jack cravelle that isn't worth .........


Wow. It's called comparing. Think outside the box for 2 secs. 

Stop, read, and TRY to comprehend. 

All I'm saying is I don't understand why boats flock the sandbars, end of piers are loaded for a cobia. I would understand if they brought big money LIKE a tuna. Understand yet or did I lose you, again? Thats all I'm saying. That's it. Not hard. Did I say anything about bft in the gulf? No, sure didnt. 

If i had a crayon I'd write it in crayon for you. Not sure how 2 people can't comprehend. I would think one would get it but not both be lost


----------



## PurpleNGold

Better bust out the crayons for me bud!! I see you're comparing catching Bluefin Tuna to catching Cobia but I'm lost as to where you're going with it. 

I don't make the big Bluefin money off of any of my catches, guess I should just stop fishing!


----------



## hsiF deR

Justin618 said:


> Wow. It's called comparing. Think outside the box for 2 secs.
> 
> Stop, read, and TRY to comprehend.
> 
> All I'm saying is I don't understand why boats flock the sandbars, end of piers are loaded for a cobia. I would understand if they brought big money LIKE a tuna. Understand yet or did I lose you, again? Thats all I'm saying. That's it. Not hard. Did I say anything about bft in the gulf? No, sure didnt.
> 
> If i had a crayon I'd write it in crayon for you. Not sure how 2 people can't comprehend. I would think one would get it but not both be lost


Let me Sesame Street this for you cause you seem to have some weird frustration towards people enjoying their time on the water.

If BFT we readily available, you would see people fishing for them. They are not so you don't see it. In the spring, we have cobia. Guess what you see? People cobia fishing!(Mind explosion!) Do you also hate sheepshead and Spanish mackerel fisherman? There are flotillas in the pass anchored up all over the top of each other just to catch a giant bony saltwater bream. What about the hundreds of boats trolling mackerel trees in the bays just to catch a greasy Spanish? Oh my gosh, don't get me started on the red snapper fisherman!! 

I would tell you to lighten up and go fish but I am afraid you would hate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin618

Omg...I can't take any more of your stupidity. You can't be that dumb


----------



## Pomponius Maximus

Justin no crayons,...you made a very valid comparison...however......understand...you`re offending Cobia fishermen.

Its a `thing` here in the Panhandle,its what they do here and quite proudly.They spend a lot of money on it and enjoy it. Its quite similar to Pompano fanatics....ever met one of them. ?
The Cobia migration here provides a very unique fishery......its not just a Cobia......its tradition... and bragging rights.... camaraderie and competition ....and even ritual.
Its like being ku ku for cocoa puffs,...or spring Turkey or Big Bass or Dove hunting.......,..

I very much got your point...........it don't count here .......when those big bruisers come cruising in........................peace.


----------



## Justin618

Pomponius Maximus said:


> Justin no crayons,...you made a very valid comparison...however......understand...you`re offending Cobia fishermen.
> 
> Its a `thing` here in the Panhandle,its what they do here and quite proudly.They spend a lot of money on it and enjoy it. Its quite similar to Pompano fanatics....ever met one of them. ?
> The Cobia migration here provides a very unique fishery......its not just a Cobia......its tradition... and bragging rights.... camaraderie and competition ....and even ritual.
> Its like being ku ku for cocoa puffs,...or spring Turkey or Big Bass or Dove hunting.......,..
> 
> I very much got your point...........it don't count here .......when those big bruisers come cruising in........................peace.




Finally, someone understands. I'm not bashing the fisherman, I just don't know why there's a huge attraction to them, that's all. 

If people want to fish for them, go ahead. I just don't understand why the area explodes when they move in.


----------



## pompano67

I like tater tots...


----------



## cheshirekev

We had a horrible season....and tried real hard. i'm embarrassed to say how many days we went, how few we saw, and how few of those we were able to convince. I think we should consider the weather big-time though. I remember the banner years past involving more days of high pressure in a row. We had one front after another on a three day cycle for nearly all of the month of April this year and the fact that it took so long for the water to warm up leads me to believe the big mass cruzed by us deep and far far out. There were good days this year in isolated spots, usually the last day of high pressure before another front. Just my .02$


----------



## gwillie450

Justin618 you are very uninformed about cobia fishing.People win alot of money fishing in cobia tournaments.Plus if you have never cobia fished with a group of good cobia fishermen you will never understand the thrill that comes with the sport.Find someone who cooks it correctly its one of the best fish in the gulf


----------



## Justin618

gwillie450 said:


> Justin618 you are very uninformed about cobia fishing.People win alot of money fishing in cobia tournaments.Plus if you have never cobia fished with a group of good cobia fishermen you will never understand the thrill that comes with the sport.Find someone who cooks it correctly its one of the best fish in the gulf


I know there are tourneys for the cobia. I have caught some in my time, so I'm not knocking the fish or fisherman.

All I was getting at is not every cobia brings in a lot of money LIKE bft. Not saying gulf bft, just bft in general. I personally just don't see the hype. That's all I was getting at. 

Maybe it's because the boaters cruising the bars don't care about anything else but cobia and not what or who is around them.

I did find it funny one day running bait out and I saw a boat looking for cobia. Every person was in the tower with no rods. Not a single person below or ready to throw. Kind of funny


----------



## tyler0421

Justin618 said:


> I know there are tourneys for the cobia. I have caught some in my time, so I'm not knocking the fish or fisherman.
> 
> All I was getting at is not every cobia brings in a lot of money LIKE bft. Not saying gulf bft, just bft in general. I personally just don't see the hype. That's all I was getting at.
> 
> Maybe it's because the boaters cruising the bars don't care about anything else but cobia and not what or who is around them.
> 
> I did find it funny one day running bait out and I saw a boat looking for cobia. Every person was in the tower with no rods. Not a single person below or ready to throw. Kind of funny


We have won over 150k in cobia tourneys in the past three years... I'd say thats something to get "hype" about.... Your comparison is garbage. I for one would rather cobia fish than any other kind of fishing on this earth. If you don't like cobia fisherman so be it but, your comments are ignorant.


----------



## hsiF deR

tyler0421 said:


> We have won over 150k in cobia tourneys in the past three years... I'd say thats something to get "hype" about.... Your comparison is garbage. I for one would rather cobia fish than any other kind of fishing on this earth. If you don't like cobia fisherman so be it but, your comments are ignorant.


If you were a real fisherman you would spend your time traveling to the OBX fishing for bluefin or land based shark fishing here. Until you agree with that your opinion means nothing.


----------



## lowprofile

It's great sashimi too. Snapper season comes around, go catch one and a limit of snapper. Some good, raw meats right there. 

I never enjoyed the boats speeding over the second, or even first bar to get wherever they're going, but the ones just cruising, actually looking for fish or trolling never bothered me.


----------



## daylate

cheshirekev said:


> We had a horrible season....and tried real hard. i'm embarrassed to say how many days we went, how few we saw, and how few of those we were able to convince. I think we should consider the weather big-time though. I remember the banner years past involving more days of high pressure in a row. We had one front after another on a three day cycle for nearly all of the month of April this year and the fact that it took so long for the water to warm up leads me to believe the big mass cruzed by us deep and far far out. There were good days this year in isolated spots, usually the last day of high pressure before another front. Just my .02$


I agree with this but would add that I think the fish were there in larger numbers in close but would not come up due to surface water temp being low. I vividly recall a large pod of big fish that momentarily appeared behind and South of us. We eased around to prepare to pitch baits to them and they just went back down before they got close enough and never reappeared. I saw the same thing numerous times with pairs and singles too. Also, after the big cold front in mid April, the fish would not eat for us.

I think most cobia fishermen should give up and do something else. I will keep going to keep tabs on the health of the cobia population. I will let you guys know when it is worth going again.


----------



## Justin618

You guys are still going?


----------



## Justin618

hsiF deR said:


> If you were a real fisherman you would spend your time traveling to the OBX fishing for bluefin or land based shark fishing here. Until you agree with that your opinion means nothing.


Do you have a reading disorder? If you have a young kid, please go sit in their class one day and see if you can learn to read.

I never once said anything about lbsf, ever. You seriously need to learn to read. It's getting rather sad


----------



## Justin618

tyler0421 said:


> We have won over 150k in cobia tourneys in the past three years... I'd say thats something to get "hype" about.... Your comparison is garbage. I for one would rather cobia fish than any other kind of fishing on this earth. If you don't like cobia fisherman so be it but, your comments are ignorant.


Do you and the other guy have the same disorder? I did not say I don't like cobia fisherman, hell some of my buddies are. Geez..dude. learn to read too


----------



## BananaSlug

Justin618 said:


> You guys are still going?


and going...



Justin618 said:


> Do you have a reading disorder? If you have a young kid, please go sit in their class one day and see if you can learn to read.
> 
> I never once said anything about lbsf, ever. You seriously need to learn to read. It's getting rather sad


and going...



Justin618 said:


> Do you and the other guy have the same disorder? I did not say I don't like cobia fisherman, hell some of my buddies are. Geez..dude. learn to read too


and going...


----------



## KingCrab

flounder1156 said:


> Too much angling pressure on these highly migratory fish.....On any given weekend during the time of late Mar. thru mid May 100's of boats from Mississippi to Destin target these fish .... along with pier anglers and divers.
> I think the tagging studies .... in the 80's and 90's ,information gained to set bag limits and size limits have helped.
> The numbers of cobia seen and caught will along the gulf coast will remain stable with low numbers..... in other words ...the days of seeing 75-100 cobia are long gone....sure there may be a day here or there ...but the present numbers are indicative of the population .....what other fish swims up too the surface cruising along ..where you can approach a toss lures or bait...... tarpon perhaps ....but they are released....So live with what is being caught now......


Now they will jump in water when they see the fish & Spear it if it wont bite. Enialation at its finest. Game fish status, Slot size, tag & release tourny's only.


----------

